# IHS BREEDERS MEETING 18th JUNE



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

Just wondered how many of you left the computer at home and went to the IHS show? 
Anything take your interest?


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

i didn't go  did you, if so was it any good and was there anything interesting, for sale ?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

after reading on other sites about it, and speaking to a few people, it sounded like a right let down.. was much to early in the year for any of this years hatchlings etc.


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

Well if your an IHS member you may know why these meeting have dwindled since the golden age of the midlands show. (namely all the anti reptile groups- no theres some people id like to freeze alive). The show thus can feel a let down - however there where some really nice things depending on what you where after. Some cracking water snakes at £20 each and western hog babies at £30. Corns where a bit on the low side (too early). Some really nice albino burmese at £100. Adult royals cheap and some cracking beardies.
It was good to meet old faces and some new. 
Remember if your a member its always worth a day out - even if you dont buy anything. 

Overall yes a lack of customers but a good day and worth the time - its 100miles from where i live. (much better than doing the rounds of local reptile shops. Oh and full of breeders that know all about keeping reptiles and amphibians 

I made just over £550 and thus didnt to too badly for the little i took. Which paid for the table and will pay the car tax for the yr and my snake food bill!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

nice one, so it was good for you then.. no one else i have spoke to says it was much good yet.
a lot of people wont go as you have to pay to join all these clubs, while there are free ones to attend, then people in a lot of cases will just go to the free ones, thats the problem.


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

Yeh, it would probably help the hobby all round if these shows were open to the general public instead of being a closed shop........


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

The general public can be a right pain in the arse at "specialised" events though.
I wouldnt want joe public and his family of trackies comin in and tappin on our hatchling whatever setups.
However, i guess even if it wer free to enter it wouldnt necesarily attract those sort of people..unless there was punch and pie ofcourse


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

Those of you that have only been about the reptile world for the past 5 yrs just dont know what you have been missing. Before the yr 2000 the activists didnt bother reptile people much. In the 1990's the IHS use to put on the largest and bigest reptile shows in the UK -Bigger than any other society. Sometimes these were 2 day events. They were open to the general public and thousands of people would turn up. It was about the yr 2000 when CAPS and ANIMAL AID along with the RSPCA tried too ban and stop these shops and the keeping of reptiles in the UK. The past 3 yrs it has all died down. These so called activists killed many great reptile breeders and shops and the shows had to be stopped due to Activists calling all the places where they were being held and cause loads of problems and concerns. The IHS tried hard fighting (as they still do) to keep these shows and the keeping of reptiles within the public sector. The RSPCA started to change thier views and just wanted some reptiles review and put on the DWA lists. (there is more but im not going there). The IHS managed to be the only society (as far as i know), to continue during this hard time by changing the shows to 'Breders meetings' which the anti's couldnt do anything about. If you speak to people that remember the old days they are bound to feel that the new meetings arnt the same. I know that in the past yr or so some reptile shows have gone ahead - but this is only down to understanding local councils that havent been hard hit but activists or who just havent lissened to them (good). Another issue was jo public buying cheap snakes and not looking after them or impulse buying. understandable. 

It would be great if in the future the IHS could hold 'shows' once again like the Hamm shows. 

i do feel disapointed everytime i visit the IHS meetings as i can remember the faces and business' that use to attend. (Mark O'shea, Chris Mattision, j &G Murry, John Foden, Steve hadley, Oh loads, t-rex etc....) The two day events , the speakers from all around the world ..... not something to be knocked at. 
I have been a member for the past 14 yrs and feel part of the society even though when i lived in the midlands i didnt go to many meetings. However if you are like me and love visiting reptile shops at the wkend then a trip to any show is a must - i have been to an IHS show every year for the past 14 yrs. In the 1990's i would travel to London, Manchester, Darlington, Oh all over for a show and still do for a reptile shop. Anyone wanting to keep reptiles etc and wanting to have a look at loads of reptiles under one roof should join the IHS and attend themselves. Just because someone says its rubbish - dont take there word for it. Come on we were all going on about the prices of hognoses in one of the links on here a while back ie 50 -90 pounds when you could get them from the show for £60 a pair. Now thats worth the £16 membership fee! 4 journels a yr with colour picture and monthly newsletter. People that have had in some cases over 30 yrs experiance in keeping exotics willing to help those that havent. 
Long live the IHS and other societies, BRAS, BHS, BTS ect...ill climb down off my soap box...enough said....


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i was just quoting what i had been told, thats all.
you are the only person that seems to have enjoyed this one, i just thought it was too early... i'm sure its pretty good, i just cant make many due to working weekends.


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

I just love looking at reptiles and amphibians. I didnt buy anything - unsual for me - but saw some unusual animals. Just trying hard to get people to take an interest. no harm intended.


----------

